

Does your web service need a desktop app? - petecurley
http://blog.hipchat.com/2010/08/31/does-your-web-service-need-a-desktop-app/

======
powdahound
Fluid (<http://fluidapp.com>, Mac only) is a tool that lets you run web apps
in their own desktop app wrapper. This can help with notifications but can't
overcome the drag+drop or performance issues. Plus, it takes a much more
advanced user to actually set this sort of thing up.

Google Chrome can also make application shortcuts (Windows and Linux only):
[http://www.google.com/support/chrome/bin/answer.py?hl=en&...](http://www.google.com/support/chrome/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=95710)

